# Gabrielle Union is posting pics of her hair on twitter



## Maracujá (Apr 22, 2011)

She posted the pic above saying: No weave, no hot comb, no relaxer


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn that was fast cuz this JUST happened


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, so what did she use to get it straight??


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 22, 2011)

onejamifan A flat iron


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 22, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> onejamifan A flat iron



I meant, what products...


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 22, 2011)

lol umm gabby i see a flatiron in the back...
but its always god to see a sistahs real tresses...aint madatcha


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 22, 2011)

for some reason deep down inside i always knew gab wasnt bald&had a decent length of hair lol


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 22, 2011)

As much as I like Gabby and am happy to know that she's not bald, I'm confused. erplexed So what's her point?  That she got her hair washed and it magically was that straight? I see a flat iron.


----------



## Evo-ny (Apr 22, 2011)

I bet she's a longtime member...


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

She looks about APL. Very pretty


----------



## adamson (Apr 22, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> As much as I like Gabby and am happy to know that she's not bald, I'm confused. erplexed So what's her point?  That she got her hair washed and it magically was that straight? I see a flat iron.



Exactly what I thought. I don't see the point of this twitter post at all.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Good for her! Happy continued Hair Growing!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks good, but she should have posted the pic with no words.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 22, 2011)

adamson said:


> Exactly what I thought. I don't see the point of this twitter post at all.



Yeah, the picture is nice but the actual words threw me off.


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha...a lot of tweets are pointless. This is nothing new.


----------



## ms-gg (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, she is 38 and she looks like she is still in her 20's


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Wow, she is 38 and she looks like she is still in her 20's



I know! Very gorgeous woman.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 22, 2011)

adamson said:


> Exactly what I thought. I don't see the point of this twitter post at all.


 
I don't think she was saying this is her natural texture...just that it hadn't been PRESSED the way we used to have it done back in the day.  I remember when she first gained popularity she said how her hair was always around SL and she always wanted longer hair.  Once she found a stylist who REALLY started taking care of her hair she was amazed at how long it grew.  This was like I said right after Bring It On and other movies in that time.  From a Sophisticate's Black Hair interview.  So I think she's just proud of her hair and posting it the same way we all do here!    Good for her!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 22, 2011)

P.S. She looks really thin and fit.  Not skinny or underweight, but she looks like I need to know her diet and workout routine ASAP! lol.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 22, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I don't think she was saying this is her natural texture...just that it hadn't been PRESSED the way we used to have it done back in the day.  I remember when she first gained popularity she said how her hair was always around SL and she always wanted longer hair.  Once she found a stylist who REALLY started taking care of her hair she was amazed at how long it grew.  This was like I said right after Bring It On and other movies in that time.  From a Sophisticate's Black Hair interview.  So I think she's just proud of her hair and posting it the same way we all do here!    Good for her!



Ahhh!!  I see said the blind man.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> P.S. She looks really thin and fit.  Not skinny or underweight, but she looks like I need to know her diet and workout routine ASAP! lol.



I know right


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks thick.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Wow, she is 38 and she looks like she is still in her 20's


 
I love that about her...her skin, physique is always youthful.  

We frequent a board to gawk at hair, so I get her reasoning behind it.


----------



## carameldimples (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice, looks about APL-BSLish and natural huh, go Gabby!!  OAN:  She looks so pretty and it looks like no make up


----------



## Urban (Apr 22, 2011)

Taking a hair pic like that ... I'm pretty sure she's been lurking lol.


----------



## smilesarecontagious (Apr 22, 2011)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## Okay (Apr 22, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Wow, she is 38 and she looks like she is still in her 20's


 
 didnt know she was 38.....


she's very beautiful


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 22, 2011)

Just as another poster said, I always "felt" her she had a healthy heard of hair underneath the weaves.
I love gabby, she is really representing for the sistas, in a POSITIVE way


----------



## yardyspice (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder where her hair length t-shirt is? She's probably the one buying out the JBCO on Sams.....I see you Gabby.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

so what does she have against hot combs?


i just think that comment there was odd since she used a flat iron.  heat is heat


----------



## Leigh (Apr 22, 2011)

onejamifan said:


> Ok, so what did she use to get it straight??



It looks blow dried.


----------



## Leigh (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so what does she have against hot combs?
> 
> 
> i just think that comment there was odd since she used a flat iron.  heat is heat



She hadn't used the flat iron yet.  It's just freshly washed blow dried hair.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Apr 22, 2011)

All of that protective styling did her some good! Go Gabby!!!


----------



## mona_cherie (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess I'm a hater.  I always expect these celebs who wear weaves 90% of the time to have at least bsl hair.  But her hair does look nice and healthy.


----------



## keelioness (Apr 22, 2011)

Lady Esquire said:


> I love that about her...her skin, physique is always youthful.
> 
> We frequent a board to gawk at hair, so I get her reasoning behind it.



I totally agree..her skin , body,hair look great period..her hair looks freshly blow dried and apl..good for her! Would she get more praise if she tweeted a pic of her hair in its kinky state? Do it Gaby!


----------



## shunemite (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow!! 38!!!! I said a cuss word out loud when I read that, she looks GOOD!!! When I turn 38 I wanna look as good as that    I like Gabrielle and her hair journey is very good and I praise her for celebrating her personal hair journey. Though I won't be surprised to see who knocks her down, what's up with us being crabs in a barrel?


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 22, 2011)

...nevuhmind....but I'm not all that impressed.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 22, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> We're not impressed, Gabby.  It looks kinda dry and lifeless, if you ask me, and greasy.  Oh well, she's speaking to someone in particular cross da Net.




perplexederplexed


----------



## monikr (Apr 22, 2011)

mona_cherie said:


> I guess I'm a hater.  I always expect these celebs who wear weaves 90% of the time to have at least bsl hair.  But her hair does look nice and healthy.



i always expect them to have no hair at all.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 22, 2011)

I always thought her hair was atleast BSL, i know she wears weaves but some of them I thought was her real length with pieces added for thickness or something. Her skin is flawless


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 22, 2011)

Go 'head Gabby! I wish I had her flawless skin!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Apr 22, 2011)

She and her hair look GREAT! I'd love to see it in its natural state as well.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 22, 2011)

I had no idea she was 38 ! Go Gab. She looks great.
_
This is my reminder to go do my facial _


----------



## Desarae (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww she looks happy! Good for her!


----------



## Chromia (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks good. She looks good as usual.


----------



## mischka (Apr 22, 2011)

It didn't seem like to me she was implying her hair was just magically straightened. Just that she doesn't have a relaxer. 

Anyway. I always expect celebrities who constantly wear weave to have much much longer hair than they end up having...


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2011)

I think she looks fab. Her hair looks great as well


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sorry.  But I am a card carrying member of the LHCF and Gabby that ish ain't long to me.  Get it to WL... And THEN start sending out twit pics. Goodnight.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 22, 2011)

shunemite said:


> Wow!! 38!!!! I said a cuss word out loud when I read that, she looks GOOD!!! *When I turn 38 I wanna look as good as that *   I like Gabrielle and her hair journey is very good and I praise her for celebrating her personal hair journey. Though I won't be surprised to see who knocks her down, what's up with us being crabs in a barrel?



I want to look that good now.

looks good Gabby, she's a really pretty woman. Flawless really.

I also, always assumed that her hair wasn't short.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks really healthy, her body looks great and she has amazing skin too


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't get it.  "No weave, no hot comb, no relaxer"

Is she trying to suggest that her hair is naturally straight, despite the flat iron in the photo?



Maracujá said:


> She posted the pic above saying: No weave, no hot comb, no relaxer


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ...nevuhmind....but I'm not all that impressed.



Girl don't you worry.  Read my comment.  I said it for you.  Whatever it is you wanted to say. I'm sure I expressed it for you.  And I don't care. Nor will I apologize. I said how I felt.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

SOOO APL is something to be excited about in real life 

dog gone it LHCF , I think I am becoming a hair snob cuz APL aint ish to me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> I'm sorry.  But I am a card carrying member of the LHCF and Gabby that ish ain't long to me.  Get it to WL... And THEN start sending out twit pics. Goodnight.



i love you for this



on a side note.... i'm still giving the side eye to the hot comb comment.

i dunno, it just rubs me the wrong way.  i guess cause some chicks will be like "i have good hair i dont need a hot comb" insinuating that using a hot comb makes your hair lesser than.

mmmm,  just touches me all wrong like


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i love you for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.  Like Gabby what is your point anyway?  Anyhow.  I bet you in a year from now she'll be SL.  She'll probably get all excited with her progress and start doing wash and goes every other day because she has that good hair because... she doesn't need a relaxer, hot comb, etc.  Gabby needs to join LHCF and humble herself when it comes to hair.  Anyhow.  Despite her home wrecking ways... I have no beef with her.  I think she is pretty. I like her dimples. And her skin.  I do like that she is representing for black women.. But that caption and that twit pic was alllll too unnecessary.


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks nice. 

I know we are LHCF and all but let's stop fronting like everyone here are repunzels especially when your hair is just as short and/or thin...Tis all.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Exactly.  Like Gabby what is your point anyway?  Anyhow.  I bet you in a year from now she'll be SL.  She'll probably get all excited with her progress and start doing wash and goes every other day because she has that good hair because... she doesn't need a relaxer, hot comb, etc.  Gabby needs to join LHCF and humble herself when it comes to hair.  Anyhow.  Despite her home wrecking ways... I have no beef with her.  I think she is pretty. I like her dimples. And her skin.  I do like that she is representing for black women.. *But that caption and that twit pic was alllll too unnecessary*.



kinda like your comment?


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Her hair looks nice.
> 
> I know we are LHCF and all but let's stop fronting like everyone here are repunzels especially when your hair is just as short and/or thin...Tis all.



Miss thing. Looky here. When I start sending out twit pics of my apl hair talking about "No relaxer, no pressing comb, etc."  Then you can come for me.  But until then.....


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 22, 2011)

She's proud of and loving her hair. Let the girl have her moment.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sure she's got more hair on her head than a lot of her peers and the average black woman. I'm glad she's been looking after it, even if it isn't long by LHCF standards.


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Miss thing. Looky here. When I start sending out twit pics of my apl hair talking about "No relaxer, no pressing comb, etc."  Then you can come for me.  But until then.....



 MissThing. Really? Does yours look better? If so, post a pitcha. I could use some more porn.


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Her hair looks nice.
> 
> I know we are LHCF and all but let's stop fronting like everyone here are repunzels especially when your hair is just as short and/or thin...Tis all.



This!!! Honestly, IRL when I see a woman who isn't wearing a weave, in most cases "long hair" is between shoulder length and APL. I was at that length before I BC'd and had people commenting on how "long" my hair was . In my mind it wasn't long, but people are used to seeing women with short hair or hair that won't retaine length because they don't know what they are doing, or a beautician is always chopping their hair every 4 weeks and they never see progress.


----------



## AllAboutMoi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think she was happy to get her weave out.  She tweeted about it feeling so good to be reunited with her scalp.


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

LushLox said:


> I'm sure she's got more hair on her head than a lot of her peers and the average black woman. I'm glad she's been looking after it, even if it isn't long by LHCF standards.


She could use a small trim but her hair look just as good as many of the posters here *kanye shrug*


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 22, 2011)

I always assume that celebrities who constantly wear weaves end up with Naomi Campbell edges or otherwise unhealthy hair. I commend Gabby for having healthy natural hair.

As for people sayin stuff like "APL ain't nothing!" WELL !! I'm fightin hard to get to APL! Can y'all not cop a squat and defecate all over my hopes and dreams, please?! 

Now if any member of LHCF posted pics of their hair at APL, y'all would be congratulating her like a mug! But just cuz it's Gabrielle Union, she gotta get to WL before she impresses you?! 

And like someone before me said, some of the "unimpressed" folks know good and well their hair isn't much longer (if at all) or may not be as thick, so let Gabby have her moment and have a seat somewhere! That negativity benefits NO ONE! 

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> I always assume that celebrities who constantly wear weaves end up with Naomi Campbell edges or otherwise unhealthy hair. I commend Gabby for having healthy natural hair.
> 
> As for people sayin stuff like "APL ain't nothing!" WELL !! I'm fightin hard to get to APL! Can y'all not cop a squat and defecate all over my hopes and dreams, please?!
> 
> ...



I know - this place is so predictable!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Exactly.  *Like Gabby what is your point anyway?  Anyhow.  I bet you in a year from now she'll be SL.  She'll probably get all excited with her progress and start doing wash and goes every other day because she has that good hair because... she doesn't need a relaxer, hot comb, etc.  Gabby needs to join LHCF and humble herself when it comes to hair. * Anyhow.  Despite her home wrecking ways... I have no beef with her.  I think she is pretty. I like her dimples. And her skin.  I do like that she is representing for black women.. But that caption and that twit pic was alllll too unnecessary.



I laughed because that was funny, but it was also kind of messed up. What's wrong with her being excited about her progress? At least it's progress.
Besides, on here, someone will post a progress picture that shows no progress (no shade, but it happens) and nobody tells them to sit down.

Gabby actually got somewhere, so I think she deserves to pat herself on the back a little bit. The caption should have been kept to herself though.


----------



## Okay (Apr 22, 2011)

lmao

so how is she "bragging"? 

she's known for wearing weaves so maybe shes just excited about her own hair, who knows, maybe shes starting out her own HHJ? why all the negativity.. do.not.get.it


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay.... I think some of you all are forgetting what her caption said.. Maybe if she wouldn't have had such a snooty caption talking about "Not hot comb, no relaxer" ....in an attempt to apply that she has "good hair" and her hair is naturally just like that... Maybe I wouldn't have went so hard on po lil tink tink.  But she _DID_  I'm surprised there aren't more people going hard on her for that stupid comment she made.  She basically said she has "good hair" _*Now ya'll KNOW if someone posted a thread up in here with the same caption she used... All hell would break loose. *_


----------



## allmundjoi (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't get it. Her hair looks great, esp with her being an actress. Under those hot a** lights, time schedules, requests in change of looks (weave, half wigs, color), and an assumedly hectic schedule with limited time (no oiling scalp, ps, moisturizing/sealing ends, weekly dc), and on-set stylists that give a rat's booty about the health of her hair- I think it looks healthy and thick. Go Gabrielle! Now chase that MBL!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Okay (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> I'm sorry. But I am a card carrying member of the LHCF and Gabby that ish ain't long to me. Get it to WL... And THEN start sending out twit pics. Goodnight.


 


carameldelight87 said:


> I always assume that celebrities who constantly wear weaves end up with Naomi Campbell edges or otherwise unhealthy hair. I commend Gabby for having healthy natural hair.
> 
> As for people sayin stuff like "APL ain't nothing!" WELL !! I'm fightin hard to get to APL! Can y'all not cop a squat and defecate all over my hopes and dreams, please?!
> 
> ...


 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Okay (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Okay.... I think some of you all are forgetting what her caption said.. Maybe if she wouldn't have had such a snooty caption talking about "Not hot comb, no relaxer" ....in an attempt to apply that she has "good hair" and her hair is naturally just like that... Maybe I wouldn't have went so hard on po lil tink tink. But she _DID_ I'm surprised there aren't more people going hard on her for that stupid comment she made. She basically said she has "good hair" _*Now ya'll KNOW if someone posted a thread up in here with the same caption she used... All hell would break loose. *_


 

Maybe but what are YOU getting out of this? 
If it really bothers you this much then maybe you should write her a message or something cause none of us can tell you why she decided to write that.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Apr 22, 2011)

To me her comment was more that she was proud of having APL healthy hair and it was natural. As in she doesn't need a relaxer to have long pretty hair. It could be the first time in her life her hair has gotten so long and she was excited. I don't think she has stereotypical "good hair", it was just washed, blow dried, and flat ironed.


----------



## SimJam (Apr 22, 2011)

wow, so this means celebratng a personal milestone less than WL is a waste of bandwidth?

ooooooh kaaaay
#fml  ***throws self into a vat of AOHC***


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

SimJam said:


> wow, so this means celebratng a personal milestone less than WL is a waste of bandwidth?
> 
> *ooooooh kaaaay*
> *#fml ***throws self into a vat of AOHC****


 
The bolded really made me laugh but I feel that way. you can see my siggy yall got me on update hiatis till BSL.

but I can honestly say the longer I hang on the board the more I feel that anything under BSL aint ish...and that goes for my own hair.

That what made me realize we are hairsnobs round here  its just funny to me.


----------



## Dreamn (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks fine.  Healthier than a lot of hair I see in this city ; I'm really impressed by how young and radiant she looks 

ETA:  @ people always heated over everyone else's hair (taren, kimmay, now gabby  )


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gabby! Gon and shake your hurr!


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Apr 22, 2011)

She never said she has "good hair". I think she was trying to say she achieved her hairdo without using those things. Idk what the big deal is...

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh okay... For real... For real huh?  Some of y'all are just going to act like her comment wasn't ignorant... And that it isn't a sign of the "good hair syndrome"  Oh... Okay.... 

How about now?







Is it just "Oooooo she's just enjoying her hair. Leave her alone"

"You're being a hair snob"

......Yeah.... Uh huh... Now can we see what's wrong with this statement?

I guess I had to make it a little bit more clear for some of y'all.... Or in this case... LIGHTER


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Why Bey always gotta be brought up in something!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

i think a lot of people are mistaken and getting butt hurt over nothing, taking "insults" to gabby as insults to them self

now i dont know if any of these comments were towards me, but i have no hate for gabby and have no issue with her celebrating her hair. in fact i love it.

but the comment about "no hot comb"... that bothers me.  it does because i want to know where is she getting at by saying that.  if she said "no perm, no heat" then what ever baby, you got a great blow out.

but what'chu got against hot combs?!?!?  they just as bad as a flat iron can be.

WHAT'S YOUR BEEF WITH HOT COMBS?!?!?  TELL ME WHATS THE BEEF ABOUT!!!!  I WANT TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Why Bey always gotta be brought up in something!!!!!!



Tis the only way to get through to some.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Okay.... I think some of you all are forgetting what her caption said.. Maybe if she wouldn't have had such a snooty caption talking about "Not hot comb, no relaxer" ....in an attempt to apply that she has "good hair" and her hair is naturally just like that... Maybe I wouldn't have went so hard on po lil tink tink.  But she _DID_  I'm surprised there aren't more people going hard on her for that stupid comment she made.  She basically said she has "good hair" _*Now ya'll KNOW if someone posted a thread up in here with the same caption she used... All hell would break loose. *_



i got'chu girl


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Okay.... I think some of you all are forgetting what her caption said.. Maybe if she wouldn't have had such a snooty caption talking about *"Not hot comb, no relaxer" ....in an attempt to apply that she has "good hair" and her hair is naturally just like that*... Maybe I wouldn't have went so hard on po lil tink tink.  But she _DID_  I'm surprised there aren't more people going hard on her for that stupid comment she made.  She basically said she has "good hair" _*Now ya'll KNOW if someone posted a thread up in here with the same caption she used... All hell would break loose. *_



I think you're reading too far into it. Her hair is obviously blow-dried. I think the point she was trying to make was that her hair was NAKED. 

Also, a weave, relaxer, and a hot comb have been "staples" of the Black hair community for years. We ignorantly believed that you couldn't have straight hair without one of them. Maybe her point was that you can.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Oh okay... For real... For real huh?  Some of y'all are just going to act like her comment wasn't ignorant... And that it isn't a sign of the "good hair syndrome"  Oh... Okay....
> 
> How about now?
> 
> ...



That's not the same thing.  Gabby's hair is clearly growing out of her scalp.  Her comment was side-eye worthy, but her hair length is something most would be proud of.  & WHHHYYY must people always bring up Bey?


----------



## HauteHippie (Apr 22, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I don't think she was saying this is her natural texture...just that it hadn't been PRESSED the way we used to have it done back in the day.  I remember when she first gained popularity she said how her hair was always around SL and she always wanted longer hair.  Once she found a stylist who REALLY started taking care of her hair she was amazed at how long it grew.  This was like I said right after Bring It On and other movies in that time.  From a Sophisticate's Black Hair interview.  So I think she's just proud of her hair and posting it the same way we all do here!    Good for her!



I agree! When I saw the 2nd pic I thought, "Hey, she's like us!"


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Why Bey always gotta be brought up in something!!!!!!



 THANK YOU!


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Welp... I didn't know we were capin for home wreckers in 2011... This is news to me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> I think you're reading too far into it. Her hair is obviously blow-dried. I think the point she was trying to make was that her hair was NAKED.
> 
> Also, a weave, relaxer, and a hot comb have been "staples" of the Black hair community for years. We ignorantly believed that you couldn't have straight hair without one of them. Maybe her point was that you can.



nah son...  she didnt have to bring the hot comb into things...  there was shade with that comment...

she knew what she was implying with that comment man!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Apr 22, 2011)

Is she bored? It was always kind of evident that she had nice hair. Hmm. Slow day on twitter?


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think a lot of people are mistaken and getting butt hurt over nothing, taking "insults" to gabby as insults to them self
> 
> now i dont know if any of these comments were towards me, but i have no hate for gabby and have no issue with her celebrating her hair. in fact i love it.
> 
> ...



i feel like some may have missed this and i need to reiterate....

WHY THE HATE TO THE HOT COMB??? why bring it up.

dun dun, she did it on puprose


----------



## Okay (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty 

May i suggest guitar lessons?  Its  great way to let off some steam and relax.

xoxo


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Think she's tryna throw shade to Dwayne's ex??


----------



## Okay (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i feel like some may have missed this and i need to reiterate....
> 
> WHY THE HATE TO THE HOT COMB??? why bring it up.
> 
> dun dun, she did it on puprose


 
I get you but how are *we *supposed to know *why she "hates" hot combs?*

seriously write her a message if youre seriously hoping for an answer to that


----------



## finickyone (Apr 22, 2011)

I too think its just blow dried. Why some of y'all have to rain on Gabby's hair joy! lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Think she's tryna throw shade to Dwayne's ex??



see what i mean!!! i knew that comment came out of shade...  there was no reason for it unless it was out of shade!!!

you wanna make a !sh made, then do it... but leave the hot comb out of it cause that's too many stones being thrown


juss sayin


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

*Note to self*
Don't tell anyone when I straighten my hair via roller set and/or silk wrap. That offends people.


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i feel like some may have missed this and i need to reiterate....
> 
> WHY THE HATE TO THE HOT COMB??? why bring it up.
> 
> dun dun, she did it on puprose




I love the hot comb  and Dax grease too but I feel a sense of accomplishment when I get my hair just as straight with other methods. Lawd knows it ain't easy


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe it's me because all I see is a chick who posted a picture of her getting her hair done.

The comment IMO was just that. A COMMENT.  I didn't see where she said, implied (or read into) that she had good hair, she was the bomb or anything else.  She did the same thing that a lot of people (including folks on here) do..which is post a picture and put some words under it. Now, if she said she had good hair, fine....I didn't see it in THAT picture.

Now, if people (generally speaking) are mad because they think the chick is a home wrecker then say that. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> *Note to self*
> Don't tell anyone when I straighten my hair via roller set and/or silk wrap. That offends people.




no man!!! that's not the point  

if she made the caption "blow dried straight, i got me some retention!"  no one here would blink an eye.

its not the stating of what you DID to get your hair straight, we dont care.

but when you have to go out of your way to say what you DIDNT do, that's like trying to rub someones nose in some stuff and if you're not clear who'se nose you're trying to rub... like i said, too many stones get thrown and peoples starts to throw back


----------



## Tlanea (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> nah son... she didnt have to bring the hot comb into things... there was shade with that comment...
> 
> she knew what she was implying with that comment man!


 
Maybe some are taking what she said a bit too literal  I think she is doing whata lot of people do on here which is show their hair naked. She is just saying that this is what her hair looks like absent all of those things.

I mean do you really think she has something against hot combs? I'm sure she is getting ready to use a flat iron in the pic but she is just capturing what it looks like before. Just like taking a pic fresh out of the shower to show what your hair looks like without products in it.

I just think folks expect the worse coming in and thats what they find.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyday is Sunday on LHCF these days. Y'all make it TOO EASY sometimes.


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Tlanea said:


> Maybe some are taking what she said a bit too literal  I think she is doing whata lot of people do on here which is *show their hair naked.* *She is just saying that this is what her hair looks like absent all of those things.*
> 
> I mean do you really think she has something against hot combs? I'm sure she is getting ready to use a flat iron in the pic but she is just capturing what it looks like before. Just like taking a pic fresh out of the shower to show what your hair looks like without products in it.
> 
> I just think folks expect the worse coming in and thats what they find.




You don't honestly believe that her hair is naturally straight like that......Because from her comment.  That's what she was implying.  Why can you all not see that?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

all i'm saying... is i love ol girls movies... i love her skin and weaves. i dont care who's husband she's doing since i dont have one of my own and if i did i'm sure it wouldnt be mine lol but that comment

no, as soon as i read it i gave the side eye.  

could i be digging too deep in it?  maybe?  but why if i have nothing against the lady?


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Btw, I can see it both ways so I'm neutral but uh... wasn't the topic on GABBY? Can we please go back to the scheduled program? We don't need to talk about ourselves, who has a pic, who doesn't have a pic, who's going hard, and/or who isn't going hard EVERYDAY. People can have a difference of opinion but can we not make it personal and stick to Gabby for once?! Dang.


----------



## andromeda (Apr 22, 2011)

Get it, Gabby!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


>



Lmao... what is this?!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

That comment she made was unnecessary. but on the other hand I'm sure it answered a lot of questions. Whether there was an underlying motive? that she has "good hair" (I hate that term) and doesn't need anything us "regular folk" need to look good?...that's up for interpretation...yeah she was better off not making any comments just let the pic speak for itself!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Lmao... what is this?!



its me throwing a tantrum


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> That comment she made was unnecessary. but on the other hand I'm sure it answered a lot of questions. Whether there was an underlying motive? that she has "good hair" (I hate that term) and doesn't need anything us "regular folk" need to look good?...that's up for interpretation...yeah she was better off not making any comments just let the pic speak for itself!



Was thinking the same thing. If she just let the picture speak for herself, there would be more positive comments.


----------



## robot. (Apr 22, 2011)

You would think Gabby stole they man, the way some poster/s are going hard in here.


----------



## greenbees (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeez, y'all....

Gabby's hair looks nice, healthy, and its at APL. And health comes before length _any day_ in my book.

And APL is a good length IMO.


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 22, 2011)

Her comment aside...The hair on her head still looks good.


----------



## godzooki (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't see a flat iron and a hot comb as the same thing so I can see why she mentioned that she didn't use one in particular. I would have no problem using a flat iron on my relaxed hair but I would not use a hot comb. IMO, there's a significant (heat, if you will) difference between them. I don't see any problem with what she said. She's proud of her hair progress. I won't be posting any length updates on here until I reach butt crack, sheesh...


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread is a hot mess. Are women really this extra IRL?


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

godzooki said:


> I don't see a flat iron and a hot comb as the same thing so I can see why she mentioned that she didn't use one in particular. I would have no problem using a flat iron on my relaxed hair but I would not use a hot comb. IMO, there's a significant (heat, if you will) difference between them. I don't see any problem with what she said. She's proud of her hair progress. I won't be posting any length updates on here until I reach butt crack, sheesh...



No it's only if you're a celebrity or youtube guru that you get extra hate. If you're a LHCFer you can go from APL to SL (that's right, negative progress) and get worshiped


----------



## Tlanea (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> You don't honestly believe that her hair is naturally straight like that......Because from her comment. That's what she was implying. Why can you all not see that?


 
...Um she looks like she has 4a-4b hair to me and it looks to be blowdried...so maybe she is just showing a pick of her hair before the sleek look...you know the SWANG.  On LHCF a lot of ladies detail their flatiron threads with naked hair then blowdried hair, and finally straightened hair and maybe thats what she did. 

I'm not assuming she wasn't being slick but I can't assume she was either so why put words in her mouth other than the one's that are there. 

I feel like she is representing that sistas can have nice hair without all of those things and I think that is a positive message regardless of how she meant it. 

p.s. who's to say she hasn't been lurking on here with all these beautiful heads of hair and great advice on LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> This thread is a hot mess. Are women really this extra IRL?



i am 

i've always been a little dramatical and off balanced


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya'll act like the girl said she didn't use heat.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> No it's only if you're a celebrity or youtube guru that you get extra hate. If you're a LHCFer you can go from APL to SL (that's right, negative progress) and get worshiped


 
if that aint the truth iono what is


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

dollface0023 said:


> Her comment aside...The hair on her head still looks good.



exactly... its not there hair yall!!! its that gosh darn comment that makes me raise an eyebrow... if i knew how to raise one with out raising both...

so the comment made me raise BOTH my eyebrows!!!!


that freakin comment!  i dont like it!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> No it's only if you're a celebrity or youtube guru that you get extra hate. If you're a LHCFer you can go from APL to SL (that's right, negative progress) and get worshiped



To your face, then get talked about in PM land.  I rather someone be upfront with the hate than fake.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> This thread is a hot mess. Are women really this extra IRL?



Naw I go hard on the internet then I'm like a mouse irl.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 22, 2011)

Her hair looks great! I can't wait to get to her length

And for her comment, even if she implied she has "good hair", big deal. So what? It didn't ruin my day


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Naw I go hard on the internet then I'm like a mouse irl.



omg you're a mess for this comment


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Naw I go hard on the internet then I'm like a mouse irl.


 
aint nothing wrong wit e-thuggin


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> To your face, then get talked about in PM land.  I rather someone be upfront with the hate than fake.


Oh man really? "PM land" eh...how shady



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> exactly... its not there hair yall!!! its that gosh darn comment that makes me raise an eyebrow... if i knew how to raise one with out raising both...
> 
> so the comment made me raise BOTH my eyebrows!!!!
> 
> ...



Okay what do you have against hot combs? bad childhood memory? do tell


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 22, 2011)

i'm not a gabby fan, but meh, who cares? Her hair is "long" and "healthy" by real life standards. Don't understand why people are going in?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Okay what do you have against hot combs? bad childhood memory? do tell




*YESSSS!!!!* that's why i'm going so hard!!!

she shoulda left the hot comb outta this!!! i never want the words hot comb to come outta her mouf or through her fingas on a key board again!!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> aint nothing wrong wit e-thuggin



E-Thug LIFE! Where my dawgs at?! Holla back!


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 22, 2011)

aww..let Gabby have her moment.  i always knew she had long hair.  she mentioned that was her hair in Bring it on and got damaged so bad being on set.
she is sooo freakin pretty & glowy. her hair is pretty too.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty;13285 on po lil tink tink[/COLOR said:
			
		

> [/U][/B][/I]



LMBO! SN: when is Katt Williams gonna hit APL?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> LMBO! SN: when is Katt Williams gonna hit APL?



NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embyra (Apr 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Why Bey always gotta be brought up in something!!!!!!



what is this from??


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> LMBO! SN: when is Katt Williams gonna hit APL?



Inquiring minds would like to know. Too much of that hot comb. Hot combs are the devil.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> LMBO! SN: when is Katt Williams gonna hit APL?


Katt...umm...well you see he had a setback...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 22, 2011)

The comment doesn't bother me and her hair looks nice. It's not nearly as long as the LHCF legends but it's thick and healthy. And she is beautiful, very youthful!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 22, 2011)

If she were more fluent in LHCF speak, she may have said that she is proud of not using common damaging processes to get her hair to the that length.  Maybe she is a newbie to the world of healthy hair practices to achieve length.  I did not take her comments to imply she had "good hair".


----------



## Tlanea (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Inquiring minds would like to know. Too much of that hot comb. Hot combs are the devil.


 
I do believe that is the WORLD'S FINEST RELAXER!!! and a hot comb for that lil' extra SWANG to go along with all his extraness!And I think he can grow it long but he looks like he keeps it cut at neck length.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> E-Thug LIFE! Where my dawgs at?! Holla back!


 


holla back younging whoot whoot!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Dang Alli, you had to bring out the pics huh?  I would recommend some sulfer, coconut oil, castor oil, olive oil, deep conditioner, cholesterol, Aphogee 2 Min., Aphogee 2 Step, Leave-in, some gel for the edges, breast milk, birth control, and 50-11+ products more to bring his hair back. He'll be WL and the talk of LHCF in about 2 weeks.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> LMBO! SN: when is Katt Williams gonna hit APL?


 


AlliCat said:


> Katt...umm...well you see he had a setback...


 
I almost chocked on my easter jelly beans


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i feel like some may have missed this and i need to reiterate....
> 
> WHY THE HATE TO THE HOT COMB??? why bring it up.
> 
> dun dun, she did it on puprose



LMAO! U are doin too much tonight. U stan hard for the hot comb, I see. 

Tell 'em why you mad!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Apr 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Why Bey always gotta be brought up in something!!!!!!


 


WHERE IS THIS FROM? THIS IS SO FUNNY!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Tlanea said:


> I do believe that is the WORLD'S FINEST RELAXER!!! and a hot comb for that lil' extra SWANG to go along with all his extraness!And I think he can grow it long but he looks like he keeps it cut at neck length.



Oh yeah he had that long hair like Mz. Momo and JJamiah back in the day but he just chooses to keep it short by cutting it in a style every 3 days. He also chooses to keep his ends that ragged.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Apr 22, 2011)

LushLox said:


> I'm sure she's got more hair on her head than a lot of her peers, *some members of this board* and the average black woman. I'm glad she's been looking after it, even if it isn't long by LHCF standards.




At least half of the progress pictures posted on this board are bsl and shorter. Let's not front like the majority of the members here are waist length.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> At least half of the progress pictures posted on this board are bsl and shorter. Let's not front like the majority of the members here are waist length.



True true but a lot of us are getting there so that gives us a pass to act up and throw scorn.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Katt...umm...well you see he had a setback...



Po lil tink tink. Can't even bun it up for retention.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Oh yeah he had that long hair like Mz. Momo and JJamiah back in the day but he just chooses to keep it short by cutting it in a style every 3 days. He also chooses to keep his ends that ragged.



OOOH, shut yo face and keep my name out this one


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> True true but a lot of us are getting there so that gives us a pass to act up and throw scorn.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OOOH, shut yo face and keep my name out this one



LOL sorry, chica. No disrespect.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Dang Alli, you had to bring out the pics huh?  I would recommend some sulfer, coconut oil, castor oil, olive oil, deep conditioner, cholesterol, Aphogee 2 Min., Aphogee 2 Step, Leave-in, some gel for the edges, breast milk, birth control, and 50-11+ products more to bring his hair back. He'll be WL and the talk of LHCF in about 2 weeks.



You forgot the MN!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 22, 2011)

Y'all have me throwin up my hands for REAL!!  Why have I been askin the SAME question about Katt Williams for ever and a day!?! He ain't made it past SL not once! Just sad.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Po lil tink tink. Can't even bun it up for retention.



The ponytail holder might snap off his hair, just sayin'.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> You forgot the MN!



RIOGHT RIOGHT! Add it in, girl.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Apr 22, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> Now if any member of LHCF posted pics of their hair at APL, y'all would be congratulating her like a mug!



Not me. I may thank the post if I especially like the person. I'm not too impressed with hair shorter or thinner than my own. I'm not going to even apologize for it either.  But if I feel like mine isn't spectacular enough at MBL/WL why would I feel anything for APL hair?


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

PPGbubbles -  (That's my high five back, chica. Ignore the stank face.)


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PPGbubbles -  (That's my high five back, chica. Ignore the stank face.)


 
hahaha! thanks for the clarification 

but I must say I am feeling you in this thread today, some ppl take LHCF a bit too seriously.

lighten up, have some fun its just hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> LMAO! U are doin too much tonight. U stan hard for the hot comb, I see.
> 
> Tell 'em why you mad!




I'MMA TELL THEM WHY I'M MAD!!!!!

*church music starts to play in background*

WHEN I WAS YOUNG!!! JUST A POOR LIL CHILD.  
THE KIDS USED TO TEASE, CAUSE MY HAIR WAS WILD

I LOOKED LIKE WILD THING, CAUSE MY MAMMY DIDNT KNOW
HOW TO GET MY HAIR STRAIGHT AND LET IT GROW

I GOT A LITTLE OLDER, AND GOT HOOKED ON THE CRACK
BUT THE CREAM WASNT ENOUGH AND MY HAIR WOULD REVERT BACK


BUT THEN I GOT A HOT COMB!!!! AND LIFE WAS FINE
I WENT FROM LOOKING LIKE A MONSTER, TO A CUTE LIL DIME!!!!

MO THEN WENT NATURAL, BUT STILL CRAVED THE STRAIGHT
I USED A FLAT IRON, AND THERE WENT MY FATE!!!! 

I HAD HEAT DAMAGE, AND MY CURLS WOULDNT POP!
I HAD TO GROW THAT !SH OUT AND DO A CHOP

NOW MY HOT COMB!!! NEVA DID ME WRONG! 
AND IT GETS TO THE KITCHEN LIKE NO OTHER! WHICH IS WHY I SING THIS SOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aint nothing wrong with the hot comb!!!


----------



## manter26 (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't know hot combs were so serious. I guess it's a good thing everyone glanced over the relaxer part of her tweet.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> hahaha! thanks for the clarification
> 
> but I must say I am feeling you in this thread today, some ppl take LHCF a bit too seriously.
> 
> lighten up, have some fun its just hair



LOL thanks, that's why I keep going on. If we have to take the thread south, I might as well direct it east because it's long gone anyway.


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Readyone said:


> Her hair looks great! I can't wait to get to her length
> *
> And for her comment, even if she implied she has "good hair", big deal. So what? It didn't ruin my day*



So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh.  After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum.  I'm officially going into lurk mode. 

Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.

Too many natural girls walking around picking when they want to and don't want to take offense to things, and trying to bully relaxed heads when they don't want to be natural....  

Making unnecessary separate threads for naturals... If it is a specific natural hair question cool... But in many cases it's just a form of segregation...for lack of a less dramatic term.  

I don't have any "beef" with natural girls... The majority of them anyhow... Just the ones who try and force other girls to try and do what they do. No. Not everybody wants to do that, and because of those types of attitudes it makes people scared to post how they really feel about things.  So people just keep quiet and join the 'group think'....kiss up to those MBL and beyond...And just want to be accepted....Like it shouldn't be that way. 

Oh and...too many girls up in here fronting... Too afraid to quote my text or hit the thanks button but will PM me on the sly to say they agree....

Ch-ch-ch-chucking up the deuces.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'MMA TELL THEM WHY I'M MAD!!!!!
> 
> *church music starts to play in background*
> 
> ...


 
I swear I hear the music and everything as I read this


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'MMA TELL THEM WHY I'M MAD!!!!!
> 
> *church music starts to play in background*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 22, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> I swear I hear the music and everything as I read this



Ceelo Green without the cussing


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh. *After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum. I'm officially going into lurk mode. *
> 
> Ch-ch-ch-chucking up the deuces.


 
I will believe it when I *dont* see it


----------



## jennboo (Apr 22, 2011)

This entire thread is super duper extra.

Gabby's hair looks thin and chewed up at the ends.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz. Momo, you killed it. I'm dead. I think everyone who could hear the singing is dead too. It's time to let this thread die as well. Good NIGHT!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

jennboo said:


> This entire thread is super duper extra.
> 
> Gabby's hair looks thin and chewed up at the ends.



We can all be a little extra. The extra calling this thread extra is extra in itself.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh.  After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum.  I'm officially going into lurk mode.
> 
> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.
> 
> ...



Didn't you lurk before you joined?
If so, you knew what it was, don't act shocked! 

If not...well, you've learned a valuable lesson: try before you buy.


----------



## CrissieD (Apr 22, 2011)

She never said look @ my naturally straight hair... um it's called a blowdryer. This is a HAIR forum folks. We all know about blow outs. Geez

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## greenbees (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> *So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh. * After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum.  I'm officially going into lurk mode.
> 
> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.


----------



## SLOGRO (Apr 22, 2011)

b4 i could read 2 pages this thread grew 3 more pages all for nothing, it's her hair and if she proud let her be no matter what. I'm pround of my hair and it's not as long or thick. I luv me som Gabby you go girl......


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> We can all be a little extra. The extra calling this thread extra is extra in itself.



Breaking news...


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 22, 2011)

well alrighty then....


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 22, 2011)

I love her! She looks great!


----------



## French Rouge (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh.  After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum.  I'm officially going into lurk mode.
> 
> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.
> 
> ...



You gotta be the ignant ostrich in every thread.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Mz. Momo, you killed it. I'm dead. I think everyone who could hear the singing is dead too. It's time to let this thread die as well. Good NIGHT!




my song wasnt good   that's news to me


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dang I shoulda read the whole thread. LMAO Wow..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

French Rouge said:


> You gotta be the ignant ostrich in every thread. Loves it!



you think ostrich pecks are a good scalp stimuli and would cause good hair growth


----------



## Tlanea (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh. After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum. I'm officially going into lurk mode.
> 
> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason. Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.
> 
> ...


 
I understand that you want to be able to voice your opinions and not be scriutinized for your outlook on things but that is the same courtesy you have to give others in order to receive it. 

I mean would it be okay if all of a sudden people thought like you? Would it be considered groupthink if we all had your opinion on things? And just because we may not agree on this subject doesn't mean we won't agree on another. I like your input however, and I think that you are very passionate about things you believe in and I respect that.


----------



## jennboo (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> We can all be a little extra. The extra calling this thread extra is extra in itself.


 
Cool. Never said i wasn't extra, LOL... just commenting on the extra-ness of this here thread, which has nothing to do with my own assessment or under-assessment of my own extra-ness 

I'd rather be extra than dumb, deaf, and blind about it all


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 22, 2011)

Chups...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 22, 2011)

It's always the same ones!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

its slowing down in here.... does that mean a lock is coming soon


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> its slowing down in here.... does that mean a lock is coming soon


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh.  After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum.  I'm officially going into lurk mode.
> 
> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.
> 
> ...


Awww. Don't go  You're entertaining.

@bolded and what kind of punk @$$ **** is that?  I know ain't nobody scared to thank or quote a post. It's the internet, people.



French Rouge said:


> You gotta be the ignant ostrich in every thread.




I am mad at that gif


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> It's always the same ones!



    

I know... I'm laughing at myself too. Some of us are just drawn in like bees to honey.


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I know... I'm laughing at myself too. Some of us are just drawn in like bees to honey.



Speak for yourself. I am only in here to be educated on healthy hair practices.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty  well....I already let you know you my chick, I love it when ppl can be real and stand firm on how they feel so you been had my vote, lol.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> So many natural nazis want to pick when and when not to take offense... Smh.  After reading this comment, I am done posting on this forum.  I'm officially going into lurk mode.
> 
> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat.
> 
> ...



Really, though? Are you that upset over this? Yeah, I quoted ya. I ain't scared. I'm just wondering why the need to go down Drama Blvd. when Chillax Street is around the corner.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Too many of y'all are afraid to voice your opinions for whatever reason.  Like seriously. It's a hair forum. Be honest....Telling someone their choppy NL pics look good, or that all men love women with natural hair and it's "all in how you carry yourself", saying a poster has issues or must be a troll because they type what everyone else is really thinking but is *too afraid to type because someone will jump down their throat*.



SMH @ the bolded. As long as someone isn't coming at me with bamboo, a sling shot, or a belt actin' like my mama, I'm cool to keep my mouth wide open and type what I feel like. What are pixel pictures going to do to you, boo? Talk about you? HA! If they ain't payin' yo' bills, like you said, chuck the deuces. I don't care if I'm being ghetto or extra, it is what it is, don't be scared to post on a forum you're paying for even if it's $6.50. Oh and no, I didn't sell diamonds to be on this site but I sure did give up lunch money.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Speak for yourself. I am only in here to be educated on healthy hair practices.



RIOGHT, GIRL RIOGHT! You're in here like the rest of us, fo' the drama!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Apr 22, 2011)

Gabby's hair looks nice. I feel like the people who aren't impressed are missing the fact that Gabby's hair is really nice and healthy looking, which is more important than length. 

OT:  @ the ostrich gif


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> RIOGHT, GIRL RIOGHT! You're in here like the rest of us, fo' the drama!



No, really...just here to learn how to grow my hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> I know... I'm laughing at myself too. Some of us are just drawn in like bees to honey.



i know right.... i dont even know how i got in here lmao


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i know right.... i dont even know how i got in here lmao



LOL I don't even know where the time went, it just flew out the window that I forgot why I came in here anyway.  OH RIGHT, WE WERE SUPPOSED TO TALK ABOUT GABRIELLE UNION!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

SpicyPisces said:


> Gabby's hair looks nice. I feel like the people who aren't impressed are missing the fact that Gabby's hair is really nice and healthy looking, which is more important than length.
> 
> OT:  @ the ostrich gif



IT AINT ABOUT THAT!!!! ITS THE HOT COMB!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

to all the nay sayers:

i will give you pa-pows with my hot comb!  and it will be on


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2011)

Tlanea said:


> I understand that you want to be able to voice your opinions and not be scriutinized for your outlook on things but that is the same courtesy you have to give others in order to receive it.
> 
> I mean would it be okay if all of a sudden people thought like you? Would it be considered groupthink if we all had your opinion on things? And just because we may not agree on this subject doesn't mean we won't agree on another. I like your input however, and I think that you are very passionate about things you believe in and I respect that.


 
With this being said PraisedBeauty I hope you reconsider and do post. Your entitled to have your own opinion and not to validate it to anyone.


----------



## shunemite (Apr 22, 2011)

LushLox said:


> I'm sure she's got more hair on her head than a lot of her peers and the average black woman. I'm glad she's been looking after it, even if it isn't long by LHCF standards.



I agree, we were the same people ticked off by Chris Rock's movie "Good Hair" and there were so many posts about "why weren't any black women with real long hair and no weave in the movie?" Now we have one example who is on a hair journey and crabs in a barrel are tearing her down. We should be celebrating her and hoping that we see more women in Hollywood rocking their own hair.

Why does her hair have to be MBL or WSL before she can celebrate her personal progress?!!! Nobody knocked Star Jones, Jennifer Hudson, or Monique for celebrating each pound as they lost it saying, "you're not a size 6 yet, until you're a size 6 I'm not impressed". 

C'moooon, why can't we be supportive? We support each other on here.


----------



## appplecidder (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow some of y'all act so brand new to me it's crazy.. So before lhcf you will sit here and say to me that apl is not impressive. It is a hard length to be attained. So my hat goes off to gabbby.. She is so gorgeous: )
Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

IT AINT THE HAIR!!! ITS THE HOT COMB!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> IT AINT THE HAIR!!! ITS THE HOT COMB!!!!



Lol Momo, the latecomers don't get it. Let's leave them be.


----------



## ellegantelle (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure why this whole Gabby twit pic thing is being taken out of context by some people here. She said "no hot comb". Big deal. I assumed her hair hasn't been straightened yet, just blown out...

I think it is empowering and inspirational to see an African American woman in entertainment that is showing off her natural hair. Especially since the industry is so populated with women that wear weaves or have what they consider "good hair".

It would've been different if she put as her caption: "No ni99a naps" or something else just as insulting. Who is she really insulting with her twit pic? No one. 

And why are people judging her by her length saying it's not that big of a deal? We don't know what kind of journey she has gone through with her hair to achieve the goal she is at now? She may have never reached APL and is excited, just as someone that has never reached BSL or WL would be...so horray for her!


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 22, 2011)

shunemite said:


> I agree, *we were the same people ticked off by Chris Rock's movie "Good Hair" *and there were so many posts about "why weren't any black women with real long hair and no weave in the movie?" Now we have one example who is on a hair journey and* crabs in a barrel are tearing her down. *We should be celebrating her and hoping that we see more women in Hollywood rocking their own hair.
> 
> *Why does her hair have to be MBL or WSL before she can celebrate her personal progress?!!! *Nobody knocked Star Jones, Jennifer Hudson, or Monique for celebrating each pound as they lost it saying, "you're not a size 6 yet, until you're a size 6 I'm not impressed".
> 
> C'moooon, why can't we be supportive? We support each other on here.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 22, 2011)

... wow is there a forum out there with old people?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Lol Momo, the latecomers don't get it. Let's leave them be.



darn latecomers ruinin all our phuckery


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> darn latecomers ruinin all our phuckery



.....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

man... its lame in here now... i'mma go plant my bamboo shoots 

peace!!!


----------



## winona (Apr 22, 2011)

lmbo and holding my space when this thread gets closed


----------



## drappedup (Apr 22, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> I'm sorry.  But *I am a card carrying member of the LHCF and Gabby that ish ain't long to me.  Get it to WL*... And THEN start sending out twit pics. Goodnight.





PraisedBeauty said:


> Exactly.  *Like Gabby what is your point anyway?  *Anyhow.  I bet you in a year from now she'll be SL.  She'll probably get all excited with her progress and start doing wash and goes every other day because she has that good hair because... she doesn't need a relaxer, hot comb, etc.  *Gabby needs to join LHCF and humble herself when it comes to hair.*  Anyhow.  Despite her home wrecking ways... I have no beef with her.  I think she is pretty. I like her dimples. And her skin.  I do like that she is representing for black women.. But that caption and that twit pic was alllll too unnecessary.



What is your problem? Seriously, every thread I visit you are spewing some negative drivel about X subject. It just seems like you're constantly trying to tear down everything/everyone. Also, it's funny that you're suggesting she "humble" herself, when you are simultaneously tearing her down for being happy she reached a hair length goal.......as if you scoff at anything but waist length. Maybe YOU need some humbling yourself. LET ME TELL you, arm pit length IS a goal, and it IS something to be proud of. Gabby has every right to be happy she's reached that length, and who do you think you are to try and condescend, as if you're Rapunzel? "Card carrying member of LHCF", LOL! Please. Get off your high horse, because you're certainly sounding just as, if not more, snooty than you're accusing Miss Union of being.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 22, 2011)

who n da heyeelllll is that^^^^^^


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

There's no point to reply, she's in lurk mode and if it were me and I decided to lurk, I wouldn't be coming back to this thread to read replies.


----------



## drappedup (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't care if she claims she's no longer posting and will be "lurking" from now on. I needed to get my input out there, lol. It's directed to anyone who wants to tear down someone who is happy for reaching APL. Really, some people can be "hair snobs", and I have definitely seen evidence of that ITT.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Apr 22, 2011)

WTH goin on up in heyah??? How this thread get so long?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Apr 22, 2011)

...............


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Apr 22, 2011)

Really? I gota read all two hunnit some posts??? Im a latecomer  So can I get a synopsis PLEASE??? With a cherry ontop?


----------



## allmundjoi (Apr 22, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Aireen (Apr 22, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Really? I gota read all two hunnit some posts??? Im a latecomer  So can I get a synopsis PLEASE??? With a cherry ontop?



We got extra silly in here with all the e-fighting and e-thuggery.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm,  i had a feeling this thread would come to this smh lol


----------



## MsChelle (Apr 22, 2011)

I was mad at myself for deciding to stay in tonite because I didn't feel like dealing with the rain. This thread has been far more entertaining than any movie I was about to go see. Good lawd ya'll go hard in here!!!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Apr 22, 2011)

http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa403/heyhoneypie/?action=view&current=MVI_0551.mp4


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no man!!! that's not the point
> 
> if she made the caption "blow dried straight, i got me some retention!"  no one here would blink an eye.
> 
> ...



She didn't go out her way to say what she didn't do...she just did it. Why does she have to say what she did to get her hair straight?  If she said she used no hot combs then she simply did not use any hot combs.  She is totally valid for saying that just like her saying no relaxers or weaves.  I don't see anyone being like...what is wrong with relaxers and there are plenty of ladies in here with relaxed hair.  Same with weaves.  I don't really understand your issue with the hot comb.

And what stones are being thrown? I think she can care less about "virtual" stones being thrown.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> We got extra silly in here with all the e-fighting and e-thuggery.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 22, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## chicha (Apr 22, 2011)

She's known for wearing weaves so likely she's been growing her hair underneath.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Really? I gota read all two hunnit some posts??? Im a latecomer  So can I get a synopsis PLEASE??? With a cherry ontop?



~Sparklingflame~

basicelly what had happened was

gabby posted pix of her hair

some people loved it some people were not that impressed

i didnt like the way she insulted my hot comb and threw a tantrum.

others joined in and then there was an ostrich

then others took gabbies hair too personally and felt the need to defend her to the death

i jumped on a couch

then people kept talking about length when it was all about the hot comb

then things got boring and i threw up the deuces so i could go plant my bamboo

but now i dont want to plant my bamboo so i'm typing this


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

and there was e-thugging... i forgot that part


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 22, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I didn't know hot combs were so serious. I guess it's a good thing everyone glanced over the relaxer part of her tweet.



RIGHT and the weave part! SMH


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ~Sparklingflame~
> 
> basicelly what had happened was
> 
> ...


 Please tell me what the ostrich was!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

exactly!!!  its all about the hot comb!!!


----------



## appplecidder (Apr 22, 2011)

Where is bonnet girl when you need her?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Please tell me what the ostrich was!



i cant remember if it was before bey got smacked, in between bey getting smacked and katts hair, or after the 2....

or maybe while i was jumping on the couch... i can not recall


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i cant remember if it was before bey got smacked, in between bey getting smacked and katts hair, or after the 2....
> 
> or maybe while i was jumping on the couch... i can not recall


erplexed


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

basically this was a thread full of too many goof troops and too many buzz killington's and a tornado happened... like when there is too much cold air and too much hot air over a trailer park


----------



## nappystorm (Apr 22, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> exactly!!!  its all about the hot comb!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 22, 2011)

nappystorm said:


>



THANK YOU!!!!!


finally people are listening


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 22, 2011)

No sew-in, no glued on tracks, no relaxer...

OH, and no hot combs or flat iron.



(I will leave the rest up for imagination...)


----------



## qchelle (Apr 23, 2011)

So I read the whole thread right quick 

My comments: When I 1st saw the hair pic I was like 'awww!  yay Gabby!' then I read her comments and was like '....huh? what dat mean?'  Like I was seriously confused as to why she said 'no hot combs'...because yea, I just automatically assumed hot combs=flat irons=some kind of straightening done.  And like really...who uses hot combs anymore?  Why she even say that?  But then I read some of the comments and people were saying how she literally only meant 'hot comb' not any other type of straightening.  

I was with the group who thought she meant she hopped outta the shower and her hair was like that  But I didn't understand what people were talking about 'good hair' for...that ain't good hair, that's alien hair if you wash it and it look like that 

Anyway, I really like her hair!  Nice progress Gabby!  And OMG she's 38?! I am DEF gonna look that young when I'm 38 

PraisedBeauty please don't stop posting.  Ya crazy arse cracks me up every time girl


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 23, 2011)

beautifullyblessed said:


> View attachment 114169
> 
> No sew-in, no glued on tracks, no relaxer...
> 
> ...



 So what is it?  A wig?


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 23, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> So what is it?  A wig?



Ding, ding! You are correct. 

I didn't have anything else better to do...


----------



## octoberslibra (Apr 23, 2011)

Her hair appears to have been blown dry to me...it's ok....I say ok because at the same length...I've seen better on here......and that's just my opinion

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 23, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Welp... I didn't know we were capin for home wreckers in 2011... This is news to me.



Now you know you're wrong for saying that with Kobe (a chief home wrecker) in your siggy.erplexed


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Now you know you're wrong for saying that with Kobe (a chief home wrecker) in your siggy.erplexed



Oh boy.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 23, 2011)

Gabriel is gorgeous. Love her style, physique and skin. I'm all for letting her have her moment.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 23, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Oh boy.



I couldn't let her get away with that one


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 23, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Now you know you're wrong for saying that with Kobe (a chief home wrecker) in your siggy.erplexed



I thought he was just a rapist.


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought it was a 3a.m. booty call!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I thought he was just a rapist.



JUST A RAPIST?!  What is wrong with that sentence?!  erplexed


----------



## aquajoyice (Apr 23, 2011)

I think she looks beautiful and I know the feeling when you finally attained a hair goal. Go Gabby!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 23, 2011)

He's a jack of all trades, ya. He's versatile.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 23, 2011)

I was here. I'm late but I still made it.


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 23, 2011)

A little TOO versatile for my taste...

I prefer the simpler man...LOL


----------



## aquajoyice (Apr 23, 2011)

THis thread was better than the Bad Girls Club LOL


----------



## Dragone (Apr 23, 2011)

Some people get awful mad when an actual 'fly girl' shows up rolling around in money, fame, men, AND hair.

It's like it was the last straw for y'all or something.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 23, 2011)

Dragone said:


> Some people get awful mad when an actual 'fly girl' shows up rolling around in money, fame, men, AND hair.
> 
> It's like it was the last straw for y'all or something.




i just don't know anymore


----------



## Truth (Apr 23, 2011)

the hell is wrong with some of yall... lawd... .. okay Gabz we see ya... you got it that straight with just a flatiron.... now go make a movie plz...


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Apr 23, 2011)

*Whew! Ya'll had me up til the crack of dawn trying to read this thread before it went POOF! :thatsall:*


----------



## hothair (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow this thread GREW overnight! Marking my spot  and going back to see what all the fuss is about....


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't worry about marking your spot, my guess is that the mods are on vacation.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Apr 23, 2011)

i dont think this thread got bad enough to poof it..


----------



## SVT (Apr 23, 2011)

PearlyCurly Your siggy is probably how lots of people feel when they meet a hair goal.


----------



## anon123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Some people are reading too much into her comment.  When I got my hair straightened last December, the first time in like 8 years, the stylist used a flat iron rather than a pressing comb.  That was the first time my hair had ever been truly straightened without a hot comb. And the comment I put under my fotki pic was exactly:

"With a flat iron, not a pressing comb. Can you believe it?"

I could have just as easily said "without a pressing comb, can you believe it?!"  Because I think of those 2 differently, and us old school folk (remember, Gabby is 38) see hot combs as the canonical heat straightening tools.  She didn't say no heat, and she knows there's a flat iron in the picture, sheesh!  

But maybe I was trying to imply I got "good hurr," too.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Apr 23, 2011)

Super gorgeous gal overall.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 23, 2011)

she sucks as an actress and she has really good skin.  glad her hair is growing nicely.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful woman, beautiful hair ( that needs a trim ).  Okay she doesnt have a relaxer, but its obvious she got it blown out and one can only assume this is how it looked right after BEFORE flat ironing it , ,which she may feel is different than a hot comb. I know I do, Im natural and I would never in my life use a hot comb on my hair.  Maybe shes never BEEN a natural before and DIDNT KNOW that her hair COULD get that straight by just blow drying it.  You can look at the texture and see that it has not been flat ironed, if so ,the beautician sucks.  She could have had bald patched under all those weaves a few years ago so of course she is going to be happy... One thing I do know; I am APL and I guess according to this thread I have to be WL to impress people.  I wont post any updated pictures until then on the real since I see now that APL aint ISH.  As for her personal life, thats between her, her man and God.  I dont judge but I wouldnt leave her alone near MY SO.


----------



## asakeba (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw this thread, saw her hair and was like, wow, she got some nice hair. Left, came back, and saw the same thread had been locked on ET. 

Whenever a tread is locked, I wait to see if someone else posts a thread asking why their thread got locked. 

That didn't happen. So, I came back to the original post to find out what indehayle is going on. 

And seriously...one of the best laughs I've had in for a while.





chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> I'm just wondering why the need to go down Drama Blvd. when Chillax Street is around the corner.


 That is officially my siggy . THANK YOU FOR THE LAUGHS


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder is she a member in here...if so it would be nice to share insight on you skin regimen.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 23, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Really? I gota read all two hunnit some posts??? Im a latecomer  So can I get a synopsis PLEASE??? With a cherry ontop?



Gabriel union doesn't like hot combs, APL isn't that impressive to some people and Katt Williams needs some sulpher 8 to get to SL and help those ends.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i cant remember if it was before bey got smacked, in between bey getting smacked and katts hair, or after the 2....
> 
> or maybe while i was jumping on the couch... i can not recall



It was after Katt


----------



## ms-gg (Apr 23, 2011)

BlackHairDiva said:


> I wonder is she a member in here...if so it would be nice to share insight on you skin regimen.




You never saw her on the Neutrogena  commercials 

She using that deep clean shine girl!  Better get you summadat! 


*I'm seriously being facetious, just had to add that in as a disclaimer. I am 99.5% sure her clear skin is because of genetics*


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 23, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Her hair looks nice.
> 
> I know we are LHCF and all but let's stop fronting like everyone here are repunzels especially when your hair is just as short and/or thin...Tis all.


 Maybe the bar is set higher for a celeb. Because when a LHCF member post pics of a TWA, SL, APL, and other milestones, we all show love. So, I don't see why her healthy head of hair is bringing out the hair snobbery.



LushLox said:


> I'm sure she's got more hair on her head than a lot of her peers and the average black woman. I'm glad she's been looking after it, even if it isn't long by LHCF standards.


 So, a healthy head of hair is not impressive? Since when? Bunch of snobs.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 23, 2011)

Gabby is beautiful! But I think the hair snob in me just can't praise her hair LOL  it does look thick tho

ETA: to the APL ladies please don't get offended. When my hair was APL you couldn't tell me NUTHIN! I was happy as heck! Don't take these posts the wrong way. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nichelle02 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lady Esquire said:


> Maybe the bar is set higher for a celeb. Because when a LHCF member post pics of a TWA, SL, APL, and other milestones, *we all show love*. So, I don't see why her healthy head of hair is bringing out the hair snobbery.
> 
> So, a healthy head of hair is not impressive? Since when? Bunch of snobs.


 
Apparently, not everyone shows love.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 23, 2011)

This is the one place I'd expect a black woman to get praised for having healthy hair. Now we impose the "LHCF" standard and scoff at progress.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Apr 23, 2011)

Gabby's hair looks nice & healthy. Shoot, I'm trying to get to APL so I'm impressed.


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 23, 2011)

What would LHCF be without snobbery?  When one goes, another comes to take her place.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Apr 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


>


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 23, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> What would LHCF be without snobbery?  When one goes, another comes to take her place.



What makes you say that? Was the "Gucci bags are for poor people" a sign and dead giveaway? LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 23, 2011)

Guess, imma have to read all 380 something posts huh?


----------



## jennboo (Apr 23, 2011)

OK, sorry to derail but...



*Mwedzi*, just caught a glimpse of your siggy/avatar pics and your hair is ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS (in a good way of course) 

Method, products, technique please. And i'm going to need you to attempt mini twists at least once so that i can see how my hair may (hopefully) look when it grows up, lol.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Apr 23, 2011)

There is a little saying that I love...."When you assume...you make an arse* out of me and U (more importantly you ).

This thread was hella funny though


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 23, 2011)

how on earth did this get so long? i wonder who said something "throwed off".


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 23, 2011)

She looks happy and proud. She looks good, I wonder how long she is growing it and if she is going to give up the weave.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 23, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Gabby is beautiful! But I think the hair snob in me just can't praise her hair LOL it does look thick tho
> 
> ETA: to the APL ladies please don't get offended. When my hair was APL you couldn't tell me NUTHIN! I was happy as heck! Don't take these posts the wrong way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

 You're right. Its a common theme around here.

Money = if you're not banking like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet, then go sit down. 

Light Color= if you're not as light as Casper, then how dare you claim to be light. 

Dark Color= if you comment on someone, who god-forbid is dark-skinned, then you're a self-hating 'Tom. 

Weight= if you don't have a donkey derriere that you can rest your dinner tray on while jogging, then go sit your flat Becky behind down somewhere.

Hair Type= if you mention something you're proud of about your hair or worked hard to acheive, then you're an ignoramus with a good hair complex. 

I laugh at it because its a river that runs so deep, I'll drown if I get caught up in it.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 23, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> You don't honestly believe that her hair is naturally straight like that......Because from her comment.  That's what she was implying.  Why can you all not see that?



The caption of the pics definitely had me confused.  I was scratching my head for a few minutes trying to figure out if she was implying that her hair is naturally straight.

She named heat tools and chemicals, but failed to mention the straightness she achieved was from the use of another heat tool (whether it be a blow dryer or flat iron) which is no better than what she negated.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it looks like the drama has died down and we've made it through the night so I guess we're safe!

This was hilarious! The ostrich, the Bey slap, the hot comb Stan and song, the couch jumping, the relaxed pimp, the deuces...I love LHCF! 

If you don't know what any of this means, read the whole thread. I guarantee it'll have you . 

Oh, I asked Gabby to clarify her caption...she hasn't responded.


----------



## Okay (Apr 23, 2011)

Lady Esquire said:


> You're right. Its a common theme around here.
> 
> Money = if you're not banking like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet, then go sit down.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks wasnt enough...


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Apr 23, 2011)

Now that I have waded thru alla these here posts I come away with this:

We know how ya'll really feel, so if people come up inhere with progress less than twinkle toe length, its gonna be on like pop-cone!


----------



## TamedTresses (Apr 23, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Now that I have waded thru alla these here posts I come away with this:
> 
> We know how ya'll really feel, so if people come up inhere with* progress less than twinkle toe length*, its gonna be on like pop-cone!



You've just inspired me...twinkle toe length in 2098.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Apr 23, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> You've just inspired me...twinkle toe length in 2098.


Im glad I could be of assistance. Especially since you here for the hair advise and all.


----------



## afgirl (Apr 23, 2011)

after reading all of this all i wanna know is:
where did the beyonce getting slapped gif come from?


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much.... 



carameldelight87 said:


> I always assume that celebrities who constantly wear weaves end up with Naomi Campbell edges or otherwise unhealthy hair. I commend Gabby for having healthy natural hair.
> 
> As for people sayin stuff like "APL ain't nothing!" WELL !! I'm fightin hard to get to APL! Can y'all not cop a squat and defecate all over my hopes and dreams, please?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Embyra (Apr 23, 2011)

afgirl said:


> after reading all of this all i wanna know is:
> where did the beyonce getting slapped gif come from?


sigh im still waiting for the answer too


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Apr 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> sigh im still waiting for the answer too



I'm wondering if it's a reference to Jay hitting a girl on tape. If it is, that's ignorant as all hell. But, then again, Beyonce isn't the brightest bulb in the pack.


----------



## mischka (Apr 23, 2011)

1. i watched that ostrich gif like 12 time in a row  

2. isn't it CHUNK up the duece?


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 23, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Oh okay... For real... For real huh?  Some of y'all are just going to act like her comment wasn't ignorant... And that it isn't a sign of the "good hair syndrome"  Oh... Okay....
> 
> How about now?
> 
> ...




This is why the Bey gif appeared. Bey was minding her own business until somebody had to drag her name in it.


----------



## afgirl (Apr 23, 2011)

the beyonce one is tooooo funny


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 23, 2011)

Aireen said:


> JUST A RAPIST?!  What is wrong with that sentence?!  erplexed



Nothing.
He's just a rapist, as in it is his only other extracurricular activity. I was not aware that he also dabbled in some homewrecking on the side. 

It wasn't meant to read as if I thought that rape was not a big deal.


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow.....this board never ceases to amuse ......


----------



## nesha24 (Apr 23, 2011)

so is apl length not considered long?   this thread has me all types of self conscious now about my hair.....


----------



## 1stladyv (Apr 23, 2011)

Gabrielle's hair looks nice. It wasn't too long ago that I would've been hating on her length. Kudos to her, whatever her methods.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using SPH-M900


----------



## Katherina (Apr 23, 2011)

mischka said:


> 1. i watched that ostrich gif like 12 time in a row
> 
> 2. isn't it *CHUNK* up the duece?



Nooo! It's "chuck"


----------



## Ms Lala (Apr 23, 2011)

She looks fab.  Her hair is healthy and her skin is glowing!


----------



## mischka (Apr 23, 2011)

*smug face* i think its chunk.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's chuck up the deuces, Chuck means to throw.


----------



## mischka (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah, i know chuck is the word that makes more sense, but i still thought back where the phrase originated, they said chunk instead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kOSLJ3rMAU


----------



## Oasis (Apr 23, 2011)

i think Bey was pretending to be Jay when he was younger in the gif. i can't remember where i first saw it.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2011)

Does it really matter how the saying goes? It's not the King's English anyway. 

LOL look how far off topic this thread is, we're talking about the right way to phrase sentences in Ebonics.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 23, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Does it really matter how the saying goes? It's not the King's English anyway.
> 
> LOL look how far off topic this thread is, we're talking about the right way to phrase sentences in Ebonics.



I'm still waiting for another Katt Williams length check... He gotta be SL by now....


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 23, 2011)

i was here....


----------



## TeeSGee (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread is too funny..definetly made my day.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 23, 2011)

We've been "chunking up the deuce" since 1999  out here in houston...its definitely "chunking"
Back to the thread that keeps on going..

Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## levette (Apr 23, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> P.S. She looks really thin and fit.  Not skinny or underweight, but she looks like I need to know her diet and workout routine ASAP! lol.



She is my ideal of beauty- naturally pretty- no surgery--- I  her


----------



## mischka (Apr 23, 2011)

SuchMagnificance said:


> We've been "chunking up the deuce" since 1999  out here in houston...its definitely "chunking"
> Back to the thread that keeps on going..
> 
> Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App



hooray!.....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 23, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Does it really matter how the saying goes? It's not the King's English anyway.
> 
> LOL look how far off topic this thread is, we're talking about the right way to phrase sentences in Ebonics.


  i love me some Aireen


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 23, 2011)

nesha24 said:


> so is apl length not considered long? *this thread has me all types of self conscious now about my hair...*..


 
Not me. I don't wear my soon to be APL hair for no one but me.  Plus I won't see none of yall in the streets,lol. So people can snob on LHCF, but in the streets APL means something.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2011)

what?  this hasnt been locked yet?!






BAM!!!!


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what?  this hasnt been locked yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 23, 2011)

nappystorm said:


>



I like this picture! Takes me back to my youth. I can feel the Blue Magic sizzling on my scalp and hear my mother telling me to hold my ears down so she can get my edges good LOL


----------



## hannan (Apr 23, 2011)

I knew there had to be a reason why there were so many responses in here!


----------



## greenbees (Apr 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what?  this hasnt been locked yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh wee that looks just delicious!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow...all this attention for.....*shrug*

Well, marking my spot.


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 23, 2011)

nesha24 said:


> so is apl length not considered long?   this thread has me all types of self conscious now about my hair.....



wth!? ita.  it's not like she's some self proclaimed hair guru or writing a hair book etc. 
i look over posts of mine when i first started and i cringe. Im lucky i didn't get roasted with the ignorant stuff i said. 
I didn't know the politically correct hair terms b4 hair boards.She's a woman who is proud of her hair. she's giddy. we read waaay to much into it.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Apr 23, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> wth!? ita.  it's not like she's some self proclaimed hair guru or writing a hair book etc.
> i look over posts of mine when i first started and i cringe. Im lucky i didn't get roasted with the ignorant stuff i said.
> I didn't know the politically correct hair terms b4 hair boards.*She's a woman who is proud of her hair. she's giddy. we read waaay to much into it.*


 Reminds me of how proud and giddy we get when we reach our goals.


----------



## Butrsoft (Apr 23, 2011)

Katt just woke up . I love you all. I laughed from a good healthy place


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 23, 2011)

Butrsoft said:


> Katt just woke up . I love you all. I laughed from a good healthy place



See this is what I'm talkin about! Katt blowuptuated after this role and as a result, his hair did not! His hair hasn't been that beautiful or long, since this movie. (coulda been a weave though.)

This is why I always expect celebrities who wear weaves to have horrible hair underneath. Hollywood is not kind to hair, relaxed or natural. 

OT: I wonder what Wendy Williams' hair looks like. erplexed


----------



## whitedaisez (Apr 23, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> See this is what I'm talkin about! Katt blowuptuated after this role and as a result, his hair did not! His hair hasn't been that beautiful or long, since this movie. (coulda been a weave though.)
> 
> This is why I always expect celebrities who wear weaves to have horrible hair underneath. Hollywood is not kind to hair, relaxed or natural.
> 
> OT: *I wonder what Wendy Williams' hair looks like*. erplexed



oh noooooo, plz dont!!!


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i love me some Aireen



  It's all love, girl!


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 23, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> See this is what I'm talkin about! Katt blowuptuated after this role and as a result, his hair did not! His hair hasn't been that beautiful or long, since this movie. (coulda been a weave though.)
> 
> This is why I always expect celebrities who wear weaves to have horrible hair underneath. Hollywood is not kind to hair, relaxed or natural.
> 
> OT: I wonder what Wendy Williams' hair looks like. erplexed




Wendy Williams is like WL. It's really thin though, she says its been that way since birth.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> Wendy Williams is like WL. It's really thin though, she says its been that way since birth.



thats tragic...  i know the feeling though... every time i get longer i do a chop cause my hair is naturally thin and it seems the longer it gets, the thinner and more scraggly it looks even when its healthy lol


----------



## PearlyCurly (Apr 23, 2011)

SVT said:


> PearlyCurly Your siggy is probably how lots of people feel when they meet a hair goal.



I know right,
I searched all over just to find an GIF to show how i really..REALLY felt


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 23, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thats tragic...  i know the feeling though... every time i get longer i do a chop cause my hair is naturally thin and it seems the longer it gets, the thinner and more scraggly it looks even when its healthy lol



I feel your pain.   Some pics of her real hair were posted in this thread, she is natural (no relaxer, I dunno about hot combs lol).


----------



## cherxy777 (Apr 23, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> I like this picture! Takes me back to my youth. I can feel the Blue Magic sizzling on my scalp and hear my mother telling me to hold my ears down so she can get my edges good LOL



Blue Power Ranger I love!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> I feel your pain.   Some pics of her real hair were posted in this thread, she is natural (no relaxer, I dunno about hot combs lol).



oh snap, i remember that thread.  my hair isnt that thin, but i'm sure the bleach has something to do with it

but having thin hair sucks...


*AND YOU LEAVE THE HOT COMB OUTTA THIS!!!!*  gabby already started drama with that one


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2011)

or must i repost my hot comb song!!!  dont think i wont cause i will >


----------



## PearlyCurly (Apr 24, 2011)

Readyone said:


> Not me. I don't wear my soon to be APL hair for no one but me.  Plus I won't see none of yall in the streets,lol. So people can snob on LHCF, but in the streets APL means something.




When i first started I use to think APL was long, then it was BSL and now that im BSL i do not think my hair is long at all. I admit i was getting caught up in the "If it aint down to your knees then it dont matter" hype..but i am now coming to the realization that *HEALTH is number ONE*.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Reading this thread was worth it just for the Ostrich gif


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 24, 2011)

Butrsoft said:


> Katt just woke up . I love you all. I laughed from a good healthy place



That's right. I made sure i got my four to five laughs in.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 24, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> OT: I wonder what Wendy Williams' hair looks like. erplexed



The way she described it on her radio show, it's about 3c, APL and thin. Super thin. She claims she never had a relaxer. 

I used to rock with Wendy hard. Please don't judge lol.


----------



## Prinncipality (Apr 24, 2011)

Gosh this woman looks like she drank from the spring of water in that book "Tuck Everlasting." She is ageless!

Her hair looks pretty darn nice to _me_ but I don't think my own hair is long enough to have an opinion lol


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 24, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> See this is what I'm talkin about! Katt blowuptuated after this role and as a result, his hair did not! His hair hasn't been that beautiful or long, since this movie. (coulda been a weave though.)
> 
> This is why I always expect celebrities who wear weaves to have horrible hair underneath. Hollywood is not kind to hair, relaxed or natural.
> 
> OT: I wonder what Wendy Williams' hair looks like. erplexed



there are some pix floating round. It's about BSL or MBL and blonde, thin, and stringy.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Apr 24, 2011)

What in the heezy is going on in here!?! No wonder ET Forum is so calm, everyone is over here 

The way yall going in on Gabby.... :scratchch Siohvaughn is that you?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 24, 2011)

Dang can someone summarize for me why this thread is so long? lol I want to know if it's worth the read.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 24, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Dang can someone summarize for me why this thread is so long? lol I want to know if it's worth the read.



I lost track after someone started getting really mad over hot combs


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread is so all over the place I forgot what my original response was. I died at the Katt Williams' mugshot though.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good Gabby. Very pretty.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 24, 2011)

Readyone said:


> Not me. I don't wear my soon to be APL hair for no one but me. Plus I won't see none of yall in the streets,lol.* So people can snob on LHCF, but in the streets APL means something*.


 
Ok?! Today at church, people were Easter fresh and clean. This one girl walked up with the shiniest, bounciest full APL hair.  And I could tell everyone around her noticed and snuck a glance.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2011)

carameldelight87 said:


> OT: I wonder what Wendy Williams' hair looks like. erplexed


----------



## allmundjoi (Apr 25, 2011)

Eisani...oooweee...

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Eisani (Apr 25, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> @Eisani...oooweee...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


allmundjoi I saved these pics on my computer as motivation of what I never want my ish to look like.


----------



## Lucie (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no! I have to go to sleep. Que paso? Has this thread been resurrected or is this a new Gabby tweet thread? PM please!


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 25, 2011)

I love Wendy Williams but her hair made me itch.


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Apr 25, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Oh okay... For real... For real huh?  Some of y'all are just going to act like her comment wasn't ignorant... And that it isn't a sign of the "good hair syndrome"  Oh... Okay....
> 
> How about now?
> 
> ...




I just KNEW Beyonce was going to magically appear in this thread..courtesy of you..lol


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 25, 2011)

Eisani said:


>



Doesn't Wendy have a Thyroid problem too?  I have no clue why she's holding on to all that hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> Doesn't Wendy have a Thyroid problem too?  I have no clue why she's holding on to all that hair.



Yea she does have a thyroid problem. I guess she holds onto the hair cuz she likes it.


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ OK!!!??!!!  It's not like cutting it off will make it any thicker.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where's praisedbeauty?! She was so funny! Come back girl! You were a breath  of fresh air. You beat to your own drum.


----------



## BrownieBrie (Apr 25, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Where's praisedbeauty?! She was so funny! Come back girl! You were a breath  of fresh air. You beat to your own drum.



Girl, where did that Beyonce gif come from?


----------



## Carmelella (Apr 25, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> Oh okay... For real... For real huh?  Some of y'all are just going to act like her comment wasn't ignorant... And that it isn't a sign of the "good hair syndrome"  Oh... Okay....
> 
> How about now?
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------

If her hair actually looked straight/cooli then I would say it was part of the good hair syndrome, but it was obvious that she had "nappy" roots and pre-relaxed ends.  I think the comment was more like "here is the real me".. new growth and all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe she has a BKT in her hair...just thinking out loud


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 25, 2011)

Eisani said:


>



Why does she have "stank face" in the first pic???



EllePixie said:


> I love Wendy Williams but her hair made me itch.



Yes!!! It looks a bit... greasy to me. Maybe it's the lighting in the pics.


----------



## Averoigne (Apr 25, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @~Sparklingflame~
> 
> basicelly what had happened was
> 
> ...


 


I...can't...BREATHE!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Keep protective styling...It works..Go Gabby....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cherxy777 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, if for nothing else, she could definetly be a celebrity spokesperson for "hell yes black hair does grow" Check out her short cut she had for essence magazine in 2008. http://www.discoveringhair.com/blog/?p=453

^_^    ^_^


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Apr 26, 2011)

Carmelella said:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> If her hair actually looked straight/cooli then I would say it was part of the good hair syndrome, but it was obvious that she had *"nappy" roots and pre-relaxed ends*.  I think the comment was more like "here is the real me".. new growth and all.



Then why say no relaxer? I hate when women who haven't had a perm in a couple month say they don't have a perm..


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 26, 2011)

I think she's just  posting her hair pictures with what ever comments she wants...Just like we do on this board.  More power to you Gabby!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Apr 26, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Her hair looks nice.
> 
> I know we are LHCF and all but let's stop fronting like everyone here are repunzels especially when your hair is just as short and/or thin...Tis all.


 
Cause one thanks wasn't enough!  I can't believe the cattyness about her simply posting a pic and commenting about her natural hair. She didn't say her hair was super long, was better than anybody's hair nor was she belittling anyone when she made the statement about not having a weave, not using hot combs, or relaxer. Maybe people have asked her those questios regarding her hair and she wanted to put it out there? Maybe she just wanted to show that she's not bald headed like many people may think? Maybe she's excited about the length she's retained? Some of you are so ready to jump to negative conclusions 

If everyone in this forum had super thick, BSL and over hair, there wouldn't be a SL challenge going on right now!  

Some of you need to chill out...why it always got to be about you? Let her be happy about her hair and you can worry about yours and how you want your hair to look.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hahahaha so Gaby's pics got on Black Voices...peep the first comment.



> Gabrrielle is a very BEAUTIFUL woman she has a very pretty face.She would even be pretty is she dose go bold she dont need all that fake hair any ways she is mixed with Indian you can tell by her eyes and high cheek bones she has indian in her.And also she has good hair if she was just black she would it have good grad hair that she dose and full black girls hair can't grow that long with out it breaking off.Iam not being racisted because iam mixed with black my self but i have good hair like gab's hair except my hair is curly i do straten it time to time.But any ways i say she should cut it all off its justhair it will grow back because its REAL hair not fake [lol]


----------



## runwaydream (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ the hayle?! 

anyway... i was here


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 26, 2011)

I know right??? Ignorance just running rampant...


----------



## natura87 (Apr 26, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Hahahaha so Gaby's pics got on Black Voices...peep the first comment.



What the hayle is this comment? That person is..... OMG.


----------



## manter26 (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ Whoever posted that sounds like a troll, but I have to assume it's a real person because of gems like "racisted" and "straten." And what's up with not using spaces after punctuation? I see it more and more on the board mostly and it makes my skin crawl. I don't know how people go from double spaces, to single, and now none... what's next? no punctuation at all? smh.


----------



## Eisani (Apr 26, 2011)

Bonnetgirl left that comment, didn't she?


----------



## CurleeDST (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like it isn't that deep.  She didn't use a hot comb - she used a flat iron.  No biggie.



AHeadOfCoils said:


> As much as I like Gabby and am happy to know that she's not bald, I'm confused. erplexed So what's her point?  That she got her hair washed and it magically was that straight? I see a flat iron.


----------



## African Beauty (Apr 26, 2011)

My first reaction when I saw Gabby's pics was oh wow, she has hair! yay!...Then it went to well... it aint all that i've seen better on the boards!...But then I really had to think and take in what she had done with this twitter post. Gabrielle Union is an African American woman who is in the public eye most of the time, everything she decides to do with herself is displayed in front of millions, and the pressures she faces when it comes to her hair, must be something we all can never even begin to know how it feels like. For her to have the courage to obviously post pics of her hair, without a weave, be relaxer free, and be healthy is beyond impressive. I'm impressed because we don't know her hair journey, and what Gabby is doing is sharing with the world a little of her own personal hair story. GO n get it gurl!..She obviously is proud of her progress, and so should we!...after seeing her short style in 2008 pics, she has gotten great results! koodos to Gabby..

P.S...maybe this means she'll get enough courage to wear it in it's natural state...this was a big step for her.. I can tell...Lets congratulate!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 26, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Bonnetgirl left that comment, didn't she?



 I wonder if she did a video on it...


----------



## TootiePie (Apr 26, 2011)

Ahem, the Beyonce Gif is from the music Vid  For Jay's Song December 4th. She did it as a bday gift, and she is " Jay-Z" the whole vid. lol the part with her freestyle was hilarious.


----------



## divya (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice pics! She and her hair look lovely. 



PraisedBeauty said:


> Exactly.  Like Gabby what is your point anyway?  Anyhow.  I bet you in a year from now she'll be SL.  She'll probably get all excited with her progress and start doing wash and goes every other day because she has that good hair because... she doesn't need a relaxer, hot comb, etc.  Gabby needs to join LHCF and humble herself when it comes to hair.  Anyhow.  Despite her home wrecking ways... I have no beef with her.  I think she is pretty. I like her dimples. And her skin.  I do like that she is representing for black women.. But that caption and that twit pic was alllll too unnecessary.



She could just be saying that you can get that length and look without weaving, relaxing, using the hot comb. I dunno...guess I just don't feel it necessary to assume the worst.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think a lot of people are mistaken and getting butt hurt over nothing, taking "insults" to gabby as insults to them self
> 
> now i dont know if any of these comments were towards me, but i have no hate for gabby and have no issue with her celebrating her hair. in fact i love it.
> 
> ...



Don't plenty people dislike having to use hot combs? So why can't she be saying "no hot comb" meaning that you don't _have_ to use one to achieve the look...


----------



## divya (Apr 26, 2011)

____________________


----------



## lynnstar (Apr 26, 2011)

Her hair looks great! She is obviously very proud of her progress and wanted to share that with her fans. 


I don't understand why are we so quick to slam each other or pick each other's words apart?


----------



## twatombl (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm happy to see she took care of her hair while wearing weaves.  Its sad to be in the salon and see girls that are addicted to weave take the weave out and see that their natural hair is only in a decent state for them to leave out their crown and sides for the weave and the rest is damaged, stringy, brittle and neglected.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 26, 2011)

African Beauty said:


> My first reaction when I saw Gabby's pics was oh wow, she has hair! yay!...Then it went to well... it aint all that i've seen better on the boards!...But then I really had to think and take in what she had done with this twitter post. Gabrielle Union is an African American woman who is in the public eye most of the time, everything she decides to do with herself is displayed in front of millions, and the pressures she faces when it comes to her hair, must be something we all can never even begin to know how it feels like. For her to have the courage to obviously post pics of her hair, without a weave, be relaxer free, and be healthy is beyond impressive. I'm impressed because we don't know her hair journey, and what Gabby is doing is sharing with the world a little of her own personal hair story. GO n get it gurl!..She obviously is proud of her progress, and so should we!...after seeing her short style in 2008 pics, she has gotten great results! koodos to Gabby..
> 
> P.S...maybe this means she'll get enough courage to wear it in it's natural state...this was a big step for her.. I can tell...Lets congratulate!!!



When she says "no relaxer" I'm thinking she means that she hasn't had a touch up. A lot of women will say they don't have a relaxer if they haven't had one on awhile...as for her hair overall, it's ok...as long as she's happy with it and I'm sure many women were impressed


----------



## African Beauty (Apr 26, 2011)

KCcurly said:


> When she says "no relaxer" I'm thinking she means that she hasn't had a touch up. A lot of women will say they don't have a relaxer if they haven't had one on awhile...as for her hair overall, it's ok...as long as she's happy with it and I'm sure many women were impressed




Hmm..never looked at her comment that way, maybe that is the case, transitioning or fully natural...its impressive..and she deserves the praise.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 26, 2011)

389 responses & almost 30,000 views????? Gabrielle Union is *#winning*


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 26, 2011)

Her hair is ok. Looks nice for a regular person I guess...


----------



## Boujoichic (Apr 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Gabby is beautiful! But I think the hair snob in me just can't praise her hair LOL  it does look thick tho
> 
> ETA: to the APL ladies please don't get offended. When my hair was APL you couldn't tell me NUTHIN! I was happy as heck! Don't take these posts the wrong way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


No offense taken I just made Apl and nobody can tell me nothing really doesn't matter to me if others are impressed (I am). I was walking round for the week I had my hair flatironed like I had my own theme song playing in the background shoot I had wind in my hair when there was no wind lmao.  

But on the subject her hair looks nice to me so I say Congrats to her on making APL. I also hope that ladies are going to continue sharing their progress when they make APL or SL because darn it I likes me some hair porn and I will be sure to post my congratulations on your thread.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 26, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> *No offense taken I just made Apl and nobody can tell me nothing really doesn't matter to me if others are impressed (I am). I was walking round for the week I had my hair flatironed like I had my own theme song playing in the background shoot I had wind in my hair when there was no wind lmao.*


 i don't know what the issue is in this thread... but dat right duuuurr is how you do it!


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 27, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i don't know what the issue is in this thread... but dat right duuuurr is how you do it!


 
Love this post!  I will the exact same when I get to armpit natural streched hair.  Theme song and all.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 27, 2011)

It will take me some time to get through this entire thread, but after reading just 3 pages, I'm kinda shocked.

Okay, so the caption she added was unnecessary, however, so were some of the snarky comments? I mean, I just feel kinda blown away by some of the comments because I've been on LHCF for idk how many years and I *personally* think that having H-E-A-L-T-H-Y APL hair (HEALTHY HAIR AT ANY LENGTH REALLY) is something to be super happy about. Maybe she posted those pics because as some stated, other women in that career in her place aren't so lucky. And I sure as hell know that there are still A TON of black women out there who do not have hair that is healthy or long.

I just feel it's wrong to put her progress/hair pics down because of all the great lengths and knowledge we know about here. Since when do we have a right to say that what she's attainted ain't ish?! As long as it's significant to her and it's healthy, good for her. I'm sure as hell not gonna put her down cuz I know how hard/long/how much work it takes to grow long healthy hair. Even if I was just shoulder length, if it's healthy and better than what I previously had THEN THAT'S SOMETHING TO CELEBRATE. Excuse me if my hair aint down to my waist or ***, but I didn't post the picture FOR YOU.

(This post isnt targeted to anyone but jeez louise, I feel so heated at how catty some women could be. Unless you knew FOR A FACT that she posted those pics/that caption with bad or catty intent, CHECK YA SELF.)


----------



## Imani (Apr 27, 2011)

KCcurly said:


> When she says "no relaxer" I'm thinking she means that she hasn't had a touch up. A lot of women will say they don't have a relaxer if they haven't had one on awhile...as for her hair overall, it's ok...as long as she's happy with it and I'm sure many women were impressed


 
I read a while back in a magazine article that she doesn't get relaxers, she is natural.


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations to Gabby for her hair progress. I dont know why people have such negative comment- even for those who are waistlength- you didn't get there over night didn't you have to get to APL first? Or did you just wake up with it?

Plus- not everyone wants super long hair and lets not forget Gabby isn't short she's 5'8'' so APL on a tall girl ain't nothing to turn your nose up to. Tis all.


----------



## dollface0023 (Apr 27, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Hahahaha so Gaby's pics got on Black Voices...peep the first comment.


 
It took me waaay too long to read that. Poor girl...


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmm, i bet if Gabby would have know that her picture and her saying she doesn't use hot combs would cause so many negative remarks...i bet she would have never put the picture up smh...only on lhcf.

I have a feeling that if she were a member here with natural hair apl or beyond and took that same pic w/the same words added she would be getn mad props instead of so much negativity..

Do you Gabby! Keep representing for us black women.


----------



## lesedi (Apr 28, 2011)

Lynnerie :right!!??? 
I feel like an idiot now cos I just got finished posting pics of my TWA


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow, this thread is still alive..... and people are still all upset


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 28, 2011)

Boujoichic said:


> No offense taken I just made Apl and nobody can tell me nothing really doesn't matter to me if others are impressed (I am). I was walking round for the week I had my hair flatironed like I had my own theme song playing in the background shoot I had wind in my hair when there was no wind lmao.


 
I bet u walked around doing brisk runs & abrupt stops just to play like the winds in your hair!  Roflmao

Was your theme song anything like the music of shaft?  Sooooo would be mine :-/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

SimJam said:


> *wow, so this means celebratng a personal milestone less than WL is a waste of bandwidth?*
> 
> ooooooh kaaaay
> #fml  ****throws self into a vat of AOHC****



he he he *I'm soo tickled


----------



## NikStarrr (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't believe this thread blew up the way it did. lol

For the record, I think APL is a big milestone--at least it was for me.  Don't let anyone tell you it's not a big deal.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 28, 2011)

To all you extreme hair snobs...ya betta humble yaself before ya hair start fallin out from the roots unexpectedly....God don't like ugly....jussayin..


----------



## GraceV (Apr 28, 2011)

LHCF NEVER disappoints! I read the first page of posts and was like "okay, good for Gabby. Lemme head on to the last page cos there's bound to be some drama in this thread." I see there is  

*Off to read the juicy drama-filled posts in between*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 30, 2011)

for all the hot comb snobs and haters


----------

